# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo

## koffiedik

ik ben gek op koffie... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool:

----------


## Leontien

Hallo koffiedik, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Geniet dan maar van je koffie en tot ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

